# Homemade Gigging Pole



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

http://fromcube2kayak.blogspot.com/2012/11/homemade-gigging-pole.html

I made this the other day. Took about 5 minutes. Extends to about 10 feet.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

What keeps the pole from closing when sticking a fish? In my mind I picture one of those telescoping light sabres, and you can stab your friend and it just collapses from the pressure. Or does it twist lock each section? It looks good though. Tell us how it works.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

you twist tighten it at each section. When you twist tighten it, it will not collapse. It is pretty strong. I tested it and a hard jab will not effect it if tightened properly.


----------

